# Health insurance for elderly Canadian wanting to move to US



## Schwinn992 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello All,

My father-in-law is a Canadian citizen married to my US mother-in-law. They have been splitting their time evenly between US and Canada for the 3 years they've been married, but would prefer to settle in the US. He is in good health, but is 80 years old. If anyone has any information about where we might obtain a decent health insurance policy, I would be grateful. They would like to live in North Carolina.

Many thanks in advance!
Schwinn992


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Schwinn992 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My father-in-law is a Canadian citizen married to my US mother-in-law. They have been splitting their time evenly between US and Canada for the 3 years they've been married, but would prefer to settle in the US. He is in good health, but is 80 years old. If anyone has any information about where we might obtain a decent health insurance policy, I would be grateful. They would like to live in North Carolina.
> 
> ...


Try looking at:

ehealthinsurance.com 

This will provide you with details of the various health insurance companies in the area he wishes to live in. 

The rates offered, if they offer any at all because of his age, are only entry level rates and will not be the final rates after underwriting has been carried out by the companies.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Sticker Shock*

This is not funny... I hope they are prepared for sticker shock, if he can qualify at all for medical coverage. Even at my age (62) the individual policy costs are phenomenal (over $600-700 month)! It is too bad they like North Carolina so much, because for a quality of life, with no worries about medical costs, they are better off in Canada. Wish I could move there and qualify, but I am going to Mexico, where at least the health care is affordable, and the weather is warmer..


----------



## mel0000 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Immigrant health insurance*

Health insurance plans for immigrants to the USA. Check out Seven Corners for low cost health insurance for immigrants, Inbound immigrant. Currently looking into this for my mother. These plans are for immigrants and some have 5 years coverage, after five years you will qualify for medicare but will have to pay premium if you have not completed 10 years of working in the USA, but medicare has no preexisting conditions. At the moment the cost for part A in $450 per month. Regular health insurance companies will not take anyone over 65 because of medicare.


----------



## Schwinn992 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for your responses - they were very helpful. It is a difficult situation - the best option I think I've found is one of the Christian-based health sharing programs. Samaritan Ministries has no age limit or location base and from reviews, it appears that they are pretty reliable, but no preventive coverage. I guess it all comes down to priorities in the end.

Thanks again!
Schwinn992


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Schwinn992 said:


> Thanks for your responses - they were very helpful. It is a difficult situation - the best option I think I've found is one of the Christian-based health sharing programs. Samaritan Ministries has no age limit or location base and from reviews, it appears that they are pretty reliable, but no preventive coverage. I guess it all comes down to priorities in the end.
> 
> Thanks again!
> Schwinn992


Will the GC void their Canadian coverage?


----------

